# Circuito de chispero con pila de 1.5V



## pablo349 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola. Quisiera que me ayuden a rearmar un circuito de un chispero de esos que andan con una pila de 1.5v. Estuve buscando en este foro pero lo que hay al respecto es mas complicado. Tengo el circuito del chispero, que no anda, y solo me falta lo que al parecer era un inductor, era un tubito negro, creo que ferrita, con cobre enrrollado, cubierto por una proteccion amarilla, y tenia 4 terminales. les puedo pasar los componentes a ver si se dan cuenta como funcionaria todo, necesitaria que me digan con que opcion se ponen las fotos en el msje para poner el diagrama del circuito, y si me pueden ayudar a hacer la bobina esa de forma casera.
Componentes:
Transistores: s8550 d 331  y PCR                     606j   (los pongo asi, es como esta impreso en cada uno)

resistencia: 210 (rojo, negro, marron)
dos diodos 1n4007(de los blanco y negro)
diodo 4148
capacitor ceramica solo dice 474
esta pieza es rara, es como un capacitor electrolitico, peo tiene cuatro terminales, y no tiene nada impreso, la tapa de arriba es dura, como una piedra.
Gracias


----------



## bb1 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 20, 2010)

En la ventana de edicion, pulsa boton Ir a Avanzado. Luego alli buscar otro boton de gestionar archivos y alli apuntar al archivo a subir...
Saludos


----------



## pablo349 (Mar 20, 2010)

Aca les traigo el diagrama del circuito,  edito que los diodos eran IN4007.
Necesitaria en caso que entiendan el fun cionamiento del circuito, en cuales terminales iban la pila y en cuales el inductor, como hacer un inductor con una bara de ferrita de 4 terminales, y si se puede medir una bobina, en caso que la que parece un capacitor electrolitico este quemada, para hacerla o comprarla en caso que se vendan.


----------



## bb1 (Abr 4, 2010)

El esquema es incorrecto. y por lo poco que se entiende no puede funcionar. Incluso p.ej. T1 no existe. http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/606J
Valor de R posiblemente incorrecto y de C sin unidades.

Cómprate un chispero de calentador de gas hecho y acabas antes.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 4, 2010)

bb1 dijo:


> El esquema es incorrecto. y por lo poco que se entiende no puede funcionar. Incluso p.ej. T1 no existe. http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/606J


Es un tiristor PCR606J.


> Valor de R posiblemente incorrecto y de C sin unidades.


R "podría" ser, aunque rojo-negro-marron son 200 ohms (R al 5%, serie E24).
En C dice 474, que son 0.47 uF



> Cómprate un chispero de calentador de gas hecho y acabas antes.


*Totalmente de acuerdo *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es un tiristor PCR606J.
> R "podría" ser, aunque rojo-negro-marron son 200 ohms (R al 5%, serie E24).
> En C dice 474, que son 0.47 uF
> 
> *Totalmente de acuerdo *


 
*Totalmente de acuerdo *

Voto por lo mismo, así lo podés investigar FUNCIONANDO y verías la parte de modificarlo para aumentarle el largo de la chispa . Cuestan cercano a los 3 dólares .

Saludos !


----------



## Donvittorio (Ene 27, 2012)

este es el esquema  que creo  buscas, aunque  es   viejo el tema  no esta cerrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Tiene el principio de funcionamiento similar a la Tesla Coil 

Muy buen aporte 

Saludos !


----------



## Donvittorio (Mar 29, 2012)

lo del transformador  tp1, es  un  transformador  de  pulsos, que  tiene nucleo de  ferrita,  yo lo tengo  fisicamente, tanto  como  l1, cualquier duda a la orden


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 29, 2012)

Buenas Tardes, lo que dice en Ruso es Bobina de aceleración,  es más  ese circuito es igual a un chispero Casero de 2 Pilas AA que tengo para encender una estufa a Gas, el cual compre en la calle, y pega un corrientazo bueno jajaja, los valores son correctos.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND


----------



## TheLordDuran (Mar 31, 2012)

Saludos
gracias por la respuesta
Lo que quiero hacer es un chispero para encender un horno a gas (GLP), y vi tomar como ejemplo el chispero casero a pilas, bueno, esto no es lo definitivo, sino que tengo que hacer pruevas para garantizar el encendido del horno, incluso estoy pensando hacer un circuito con flyback, pero al parecer va a ser una chispa muy fuerte.

En cuanto al transformador Tp1, el nucleo de ferrita biene con más el trafo, o es que se lo consigue aparte?
muchas gracias


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 31, 2012)

Buenos Dias Amigo TheLordDuran, si es para Horno a Gas lo mas recomendable es un encendedor de impacto da una buena chispa, entre sea mas sencillo el sistema de encendido sera mas efectivo a la hora de ensender la llama.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2012)

TheLordDuran dijo:


> Saludos
> gracias por la respuesta
> Lo que quiero hacer es un chispero para encender un horno a gas (GLP), y vi tomar como ejemplo el chispero casero a pilas, bueno, esto no es lo definitivo, sino que tengo que hacer pruevas para garantizar el encendido del horno, incluso estoy pensando hacer un circuito con flyback, pero al parecer va a ser una chispa muy fuerte.
> 
> ...



puedes usar el flyback y L1 pueden ser la bara del un radiograbador viejo la que esta en atapa de radio si bien se usa como sintonisador aca en el circuito se usa como elevador de tension lo que hace el tiristor lo puedes reemplasar por una llave comun y corriente "un pulsador tal vez" y donde va el tiristor coloques un capacitor de 100µF 350V o cualquiera mayor que este cosa que D1 lo cargue y le bobines una 150N (vueltas) al nucleo del flyback que se puede desarmar el nucleo y volver a armarlo 

Saludo


----------



## Donvittorio (Abr 2, 2012)

mira  si lo que  quieres   es  una buena   chispa  ve  a  donde   vendan  repuestos  de  estufas  y comprate  una bobina  para  el sistema de encendido   de  chispa,  funciona  directo con alterna  y  no  te complicas  tanto


----------



## TheLordDuran (Abr 3, 2012)

ok, esa si no me la sabia, muchas gracias por la respuesta, voy entonces a buscar lo que me aconcejas, bueno, ojala lo encuentre, por que aquí, casi no se encuentran muchas cosas.

muchas gracias.


----------



## neosgeneris (Abr 22, 2012)

Saludos, 

  Aun soy muy novato en electrónica, disculpen si digo un improperio, pero ese esquema que esta en ruso para hacer un chispero de 1.5v podría usarse como una especie de ladrón de joules? Imagino que para sacar chispa eleva mucho el voltaje, no se si consumirá rápidamente la batería AA.

  Y se podrá hacer un chispero con un ladrón de joules?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola 

No el chispero Ruso trabaja con 2 pila AA (3 Volts) lo que si vas a alimentar un LED hacedlo directamente con esa tensión alcanza y sobra. Como consumir el chispero si consume, pero si lo ves que esto se usa no sé 5 veces al día y solo medio segundo las pilas solo gastan lo mínimo y dura muchísimo meses o medio año dependiendo de su uso.

Por ultimo si quieres hacer la inversa del circuito que anda en el FORO que se llama ladrón de joules si se puede solo tienes que pensar un poco como pasas esa fuente de 1.5 Volts a los 250Vpp para el tiristor del circuito ruso.


Cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## pepe12345 (Jun 18, 2012)

yo tengo el circuito en mi casa, es mas intente hacer una bola, esa que tira rayos para todos lados y funciono, mañana cargo las fotos y ustedes me dicen que puede ser por que se me quemo y no anda mas


----------



## neosgeneris (Jun 18, 2012)

pepe12345 dijo:


> yo tengo el circuito en mi casa, es mas intente hacer una bola, esa que tira rayos para todos lados y funciono, mañana cargo las fotos y ustedes me dicen que puede ser por que se me quemo y no anda mas


 
  Excelente!! por mi parte intente hacer funcionar un viejo chispero con un transformador AC/DC de 3voltios en lugar de los 1.5voltios de la pila AA que usa originalmente y se ven arcos eléctricos muy divertidos, pero temo que con una entrada que dobla el voltaje con que fue diseñado lo termine por quemar, me gustaría saber como se hace para saber los limites de corriente y voltaje, aunque me gustaria que funcionara todo el tiempo como lo hace a 3voltios, es genial prender la cosina con un arquito de esos =)

Y que usaste de esfera? me da mucha curiosidad debe ser una buena experiencia =)

En mi caso, veo que los componente son muy comunes, tiene un condensador y unos diodos que seguramente soporta mas de 3v, un par de transistores que si tendría que ver cuanto voltaje máximo aguantan en su hoja de características , tiene también un inductor pero no tengo idea de cuantos uH tiene y finalmente el circuito termina en una pequeña bobina que induce electricidad a un embobinado mas grande a su alrededor y es el que produce las chispas, imagino que uno tiene que ver cuanto voltaje y corriente esta pasando por cada componente e intenta establecer rangos para cada uno de ellos y si uno de los componentes sale de los rangos habrá  que limitar la corriente  para protegerlo, por ejemplo en el caso de las bobinas no sabría como determinar el calibre de alambre de cobre esmaltado y buscar cuanta corriente aguanta sin fundirse.

Intenta seguir con un multimetro el paso de corriente por cada uno de los componentes, pero no intentes medir los arcos de electricidad yo queme un multimetro chino intentandolo jajajaja


----------



## pepe12345 (Jun 19, 2012)

bueno mira yo lo desarme por que algunas pistas se me rompieron,ya que no es de calidad la plaqueta, pero lo te lo muestro igual, lo que si es complicado medirlo. yo lo volvi a monta en un protoboard, pero te cuento lo de la bola esa que hice: es simple compras una pecera o un adorno en algun basar, tenes que conseguir un pedazo de caucho grande donde le haces un corte interno (despues subo algunas imagenes ) y conseguís un globo inflado con helio o helio en garrafa.
Después conseguí un pico de moto donde se infla y se lo colocas(pegas) que quede bien, en el centro lo haces con una bola de acero o en algunos casos conseguis de bronce y un tubo de hidobron hasta la mitad de la esfera y abajo un tubo de plastico. y por el centro colocas un cable de bronce que valla a la bola


despues cargo las otras
la flecha que sale es pegamento (me olvide)


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 12, 2012)

Mari0x dijo:
			
		

> Dale seria genial, yo ahora voy a empezar a sacar fotos y publicar los proyectos.


 
Mari0x bueno lo encontre wujuuuu el chispero del que le comentabael diagrama para realizarlo esta aqui es el mismitoooooo:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-chispero-pila-1-5-a-33157/#post608836

Subo unas foticos del Megachispero, como lo puede ver es bien pequeñito....apenas abra el Canal en Youtube subo ese video, hice 3 pequeños videos pero pesan como el  aun no abro el canal de Youtube porque quiero un buen canal pa subir videos con unos buenos proyectos de rechupete

PD: Las pilas si son Tipo C pero con AAA o AA Funcionaaaaaaaaaa que da un corrientaso barbarooo...


----------



## vitor16 (May 17, 2014)

Buenas. Soy de Caracas Venezuela y es la primera vez que participo en el foro. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos , soy Ingeniero Mecánico. Estoy interesado en un circuito que genera chispas para encender las hornillas de una cocina. Tengo un encendedor de esos chinos y me gustaría alguien con conocimientos genere este circuito y lo explique presentando por mi parte las fotografías del aparato así como los datos que pude recaudar al observar ciertos componentes del circuito. De antemano gracias por cualquier colaboración.


----------



## juan65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yo reparé uno igual a ese y se me ocurrió copiar el plano para tratar de hacerlo despues!! Aqui te dejo el plano!! Entiendo que la persona que inicialmente publico el plano de su encendedor se equivocó al dibujarlo, pero en el rar incluí una imagen de como deberia conectar los cables!!


----------



## rubencito1 (Ago 8, 2014)

gracias, el diagrama esta interesante para diseñarlo


----------



## colombianito3218 (Ago 14, 2014)

juan65 dijo:


> Yo reparé uno igual a ese y se me ocurrió copiar el plano para tratar de hacerlo despues!! Aqui te dejo el plano!! Entiendo que la persona que inicialmente publico el plano de su encendedor se equivocó al dibujarlo, pero en el rar incluí una imagen de como deberia conectar los cables!!



oye amigo yo estoy en las mismas quiero reparar uno lo desarme y mire si tenia algo suelto pero todo esta bien ,le cambie la pila y no funciona yo creo que se daño algun componente sabes como lo puedo revisar y saber que componente se daño ,agradezco informacion



en el circuito vi 2 transistores el cual uno es un scr 606j pero no se como probarlo si esta bueno... q me recomiendan como puedo analizar los componentes que esten en perfecto estado ?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 15, 2021)

Buenas tardes. Retomo este tema algo añejo para agregar otro circuito al respecto.
Se parece bastante a los anteriores vistos aquí pero con la diferencia que no tiene SCR sino dos diodos.
No logro hacerlo andar, compré tres pero dos sí funcionan, uno no.
Las medidas en los componentes son similares en los tres y los tres circuitos son idénticos.
El diodo DK160 según hoja de datos es bidireccional y no es posible medirlo con el tester, marca abierto de ambos lados. El transistor estaba abierto, así que lo reemplacé por un PNP BC327 que es entre los que tengo el que más se acerca en parámetros. pero no hubo efecto apreciable.
Lo saqué e intenté colocar en su lugar el circuito que propone Don Vittorio (post #8), pero no consigo el SCR PR606J y puse un MCR100-8. No consigo resultados favorables hasta el momento.
Subo el diagrama copiado de la plaqueta con toda la información disponible. No logro avanzar en esto y me gustaría jugar un poco más a ver si consigo hacerlo funcionar.
Saludos cordiales.


----------

